# Need help with accomodating my rescue dog!



## Rosiekinss (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi all.

I am going to apologise in advance now for the ridiculously long post that is about to follow!!

On wednesday just gone, I came across a stray staffy in my area, very underweight, lethargic, malnourished, covered in scars, and extremely nervous.

I picked him up as he ran in front of my car and it was on a main road and he would have been hit by someone else, otherwise.

After giving him some water and initially checking him over (he had no collar or tag) I spent 4 hours walking around every house in the immediate area, asking if he belonged to anyone, but no-one so much as recognised him.

I took him to my local vet, who scanned him, but he wasnt chipped. He was severely dehydrated so she gave him a shot, and she estimated he hadn't eaten anything for at least a week, and was 12-18 months old.
She let me take him home rather than take him to their kennel facility, as long as I promised to contact the warden, which I did, and the warden said she couldnt collect him until the end of the day, so he stayed at mine with me for the day.

The dog spent the day with me and truly is one of the most wonderful, loving, trusting dogs I have ever come across. The difference in him from that morning when I found him to the afternoon was astonishing. He became so trusting of me and followed me everywhere, and I fell in love with him.

When the warden came to pick him up to spend his 7 days in kennels to see if he was claimed I said that I would like to rehome him afterwards, if no-one came forward.
She did say it was highly unlikely that anybody would come forward.

I have been contacted by the kennels today saying that he has not been claimed and if I still want him I can collect him on wednesday - they said if not he will be put down on friday as the kennels are full of staffs and especially a brindle staff will be so overlooked they wont even bother to try to rehome him :'(
I said I definately want him, without fail, and have booked him a vets appointment to have him chipped, jabbed and buy his advocate and drontal on weds as soon as I pick him up. He is booked in to be castrated on friday.

The only problem is, we have 4 dogue de bordeaux, 2 bullmastiffs and a terrier at home already.

I am moving to West Sussex at the end of September, and was planning on getting a dog at some point anyway, so am more than happy to take him with me then. I am staying at my parents' over the summer and this is where the doggy is going to be a bit of a problem.

My parents' dogs all live in the house, which isnt a problem, but I am a farmer and will be going to live on a farm, and will want the dog to live outside in a kennel. He will be allowed indoors during the day, but will sleep outside. I dont want him to stay here with me this summer because he will then get used to sleeping indoors (my mum thinks its cruel to make a dog sleep outside so wont let me keep him in a kennel here!) 
It will also be hectic with another dog here, and although he has met the rest of the dogs and was okay, we have a couple of dogs and one in particular can be a tad boulshy and I can imagine a few problems arising!

I also dont want the other dogs and the family to get used to him being around and get too attached to him and then for my mum to decide that he 'isnt allowed' to go to Sussex with me when I move and would have to stay with them - this would be a big possibility, my terrier who I rescued when I was 12 and is 'my dog' is not allowed to come with me! You wouldnt think I was 21 haha, but in my house what mum says, goes.


Anyway.. my question is, does anybody have any suggestions of where he can stay of a nighttime until I move to Sussex? I know it is not ideal, but he can come to work with me every day over the summer, and spend all day of every day with me, and I am hoping that a kennels would let him just be dropped off to sleep there in the evening, and picked up again in the morning. That way he will get used to sleeping in a kennel, but can still spend all day with me, and can still come to my parents house, but it will not be as hectic as if he was living there! As we just really cannot have another dog living there.

Do you think a kennels would be willing to do this? Because obviously it puts a kennel out of use for whole days at a time when it could be filled permanently. But he wouldnt have to be fed or walked by the kennel staff - he will do all of that with me. He can be fed at my parents' house. 

I know this is going to be unsettling for him, but I imagine he will settle into the routine pretty quickly. 

My mum suggested leaving him with a dog boarder at night but again, he will then get used to sleeping in a house and I want to let him know asap that this will not be happening. And I am also worried he will get attached to the boarder and their family and then will be uprooted again when we move.

I would really appreciate any advice.

Does anybody keep their dogs in kennels in the garden/land and would be happy to let me use one, for a fee of course?

I am in Benfleet, Essex if this is any help to anyone.

Thankyou all very much in advance for any replies.

*Rosiekinss*


----------

